# Prayer forum



## Scott Bushey (May 20, 2004)

FYI
The prayer forum has now &quot;disappeared&quot; from public view.
@@

For security of our prayers (apparently, you can use a search engine and aquire some of our personal data), we have now reduced the accessability to -members only-. If you do not see the forum, please post your name here and we will add you to the list for access.

Thanks,
SPB

[Edited on 5-20-2004 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## cupotea (May 20, 2004)

I see the prayer forum, but I do not see the Women's Forum nor the Photo Forum.


----------



## dswatts (May 20, 2004)

I don't see it...

Grace,

Dwayne


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 20, 2004)

Good idea Scott. :thumbup:


----------



## Mary (May 20, 2004)

That's a great idea, Scott. You guys are always improving this place!


----------



## Me Died Blue (May 20, 2004)

Yeah, that's a great idea. But I can't see it yet.

In Christ,

Chris


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 20, 2004)

[quote:4ae5a92484]Yeah, that's a great idea. But I can't see it yet. 

In Christ, 

Chris[/quote:4ae5a92484]

and......
[quote:4ae5a92484]That's a great idea, Scott. You guys are always improving this place!
[/quote:4ae5a92484]

and more....

[quote:4ae5a92484]Good idea Scott.[/quote:4ae5a92484]


I have to be honest, the idea was Greco's!


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 20, 2004)

Check to see if you can @@ it now?


----------



## Me Died Blue (May 20, 2004)

[quote:3dbcf9f97a][i:3dbcf9f97a]Originally posted by Scott Bushey[/i:3dbcf9f97a]
[quote:3dbcf9f97a]Yeah, that's a great idea. But I can't see it yet. 

In Christ, 

Chris[/quote:3dbcf9f97a]

and......
[quote:3dbcf9f97a]That's a great idea, Scott. You guys are always improving this place!
[/quote:3dbcf9f97a]

and more....

[quote:3dbcf9f97a]Good idea Scott.[/quote:3dbcf9f97a]


I have to be honest, the idea was Greco's! 


 [/quote:3dbcf9f97a]

That even further shows how [i:3dbcf9f97a]all[/i:3dbcf9f97a] of you leaders of the board continually do a great job .

I can indeed see it now.

In Christ,

Chris


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 20, 2004)

[quote:202f23d31e][i:202f23d31e]Originally posted by Scott Bushey[/i:202f23d31e]
I have to be honest, the idea was Greco's! 
[/quote:202f23d31e]
Good idea Fred! :thumbup:


----------



## Preach (May 20, 2004)

I don't see it.


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 20, 2004)

I got you Preach..........
Check in 5


----------



## cupotea (May 20, 2004)

Thank you, Scott. I can now see all forums.


----------



## Harrie (May 24, 2004)

[quote:9dcf26f46e][i:9dcf26f46e]Originally posted by Scott Bushey[/i:9dcf26f46e]
If you do not see the forum, please post your name here and we will add you to the list for access.[/quote:9dcf26f46e]

Could you add me to the list please?


----------



## Mary (May 24, 2004)

Hi Scott,

I U2U'd you this morning that I couldn't see it, but now I see this thread...I can't see the prayer board either...

Mary


----------



## a (May 24, 2004)

pleaseletmein


----------



## a mere housewife (May 24, 2004)

I can't see it


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 24, 2004)

Done!


----------



## Harrie (May 25, 2004)

I still can't see the Prayer Forum.


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 25, 2004)

Check it now Harrie...........


----------



## Harrie (May 25, 2004)

Thank you!


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jun 5, 2004)

Ok...it's my turn. 

I'm not seeing the forum(s) either. Could you please add my name to the list.

Thank you.


----------



## Hiskid84 (Jul 28, 2004)

Please add my name to the list to access the prayer forum.

Thank you,
Karen


----------

